# Elgin Girls bike



## rlhender (Sep 1, 2013)

Can anyone give me a year on this bike? I am getting ready to list it on Ebay and not sure of year.
Serial Number is on BB... SD and 72176
Thanks


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 1, 2013)

40-41 Murray made.

pretty colors,  nice bike.

Nick.


----------



## slick (Sep 2, 2013)

Beautiful bike. Why not try listing it for sale here first? I'm sure one of us on here would want it and you could avoid the fees of ebay.


----------



## jpromo (Sep 2, 2013)

I have an SC '39 Elgin so SD may cause me to lean towards '40. It's a nice looking bike indeed.


----------



## rlhender (Sep 2, 2013)

slick said:


> Beautiful bike. Why not try listing it for sale here first? I'm sure one of us on here would want it and you could avoid the fees of ebay.




I can end auction if someone wants it here on the cabe...

Rick


----------

